# Tour de Foothills



## johng723 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been thinking about doing this as my first century, anyone else riding this one? It looks like a fun route with plenty of climbs, though I've never actually ridden in that area...

http://www.tourdefoothills.com/Home/tabid/57/Default.aspx


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I did the metric route a few years ago before I got into CX. This is the first year for the 100miles. I live close to the routes they use for the rides. Many of the hills are shorter than mile long with various grades. Lots of false flats. Some of the false flats come before a steeper hill climb. The steepest part will going up the dam, close to 20%, on Mt. Baldy Rd after many miles of going up more 1% to 3% grades. The last climb out to Lytle Creek is a new one but again it is longer more gradual climb based on the lower parts I have done. Save your energy for the last part of the ride if the wind picks up, it can get strong. It is a false flat back up to the park for the finish. Pavement ranges from smooth to rough
It is great area to ride in. There are lots of parks on the route like the site says. More suburbs, small downtowns, and shopping centers than rural. Enjoy the the view coming down from Baldy. Watch for the turns. When I did the ride they had colored arrows on the ground at turns. Follow the color arrow for your route is if they do the same this year.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Possibly, looks like a whole hell of a lot of stop lights though.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am riding the century this year and rode the metric the last 3 years. The opening miles are via police escort down foothills. Then there are a few stop lights but not many. When you start the first climb you cant hit many lights until you come back to Glendora as it is mostly hilly. Going East from Glendora back to La Verne has some climbs but not many. You will hit a few more lights coming accross baseline but most likely traffic will trip them before you. Then you hit the Blady climb and you will be with out lights for quite a bit again. From this point you will have a few stop lights until you reach out near Fontana. Once in Fontana the lights are agin minimal.

I would say that most of the hills are steep but fairly short (except for Baldy). There are a lot of false flats but if you hang in with a group it will make them much easier. Going out to Fontana can be wicked if the Santa Anas are bolowing (direct head wind). Supposedly with 4500 ft it is a moderate hilly century. I did a simialr route (less West and more East) and I accoumlated 95 miles with 6000ft so I think the route may be a little miss leading. For a first centuy I think it will eb hard. My first was the Cool Breeze and only 4500 ft. I did 6000ft at Cruisen the Conejo and it was much harder.

The best advantage you will have is the temperature should be great. Also if you feel like bailing out on the century you can take the metric route back to the finish (i.e. if you get creative with the routes you could probabley do a 75 mile course).


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'll think about it. It would be a short trip from Wrightwood and might be a nice way to end my season.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump! Ride is this Saturday.


----------



## terrapin4 (Aug 2, 2009)

fun ride today, did the metric century. a big thanks to the two guys who pirated the ride and let me ride the last 40 or so miles with them, until i cramped up a mile from the finish. 

the goody bag, to put it mildly, blew. the fact that i couldn't get my lunch after i finished because i rode in too early blew. but hey, it was a fun ride, and the police escort was great.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Did the full century, great ride until Fontana some people were actually turning around, hut i carried on and the rest stop in Fontana was loaded since i guess less people made it out there. Rode a average of 16 mph but took quite a bit longer as i waited for my freinds as well. Aside from the Covina roads I liked teh addition of the San Gabriel bike trail.


----------

